# best topwater lures?



## JBrady555 (May 18, 2012)

hey guys I wanted to try topwater fishing in the late evenings instead of using live shrimp. What are some good choices in tackle for topwater speck and spanish fishing in the bays? The other day I caught my personal biggest trout late in the evening on a live finger mullet hooked through the tail. I liked how the mullet just swam around slowly right below the surface. Are there any good lures that look and move like the finger mullet I used the other day? Thanks for any info.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chug bug and work it slow not making it throw a lot of water...kills the trout and reds....plus working it slows gives them multiple shots at eating it


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Mann's - Waker*

Talke a look at Mann's 2012 catalog, page 4, The Waker. It runs 1 to 3 inches deep. It's a good one. Plus it's U. S. Made


http://www.google.com/search?q=manns+lures


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of the walk the dog lures mimick mullet. Zara Spook, Top Dog, Rapala Skitter are at the top of most lists. Fun way to fish, but you'll lose lots of hookups because these lures are all heavy and have good mass for the fish to throw when they jump and shake their heads.

When it's calm enough, I always have one of these on a rod. I'll second what someone said in another post the other day, it seems they attract the biggest trout in the area, although unless conditions are just right, I don't think you get as many bites as you would using other methods.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Bomber ba donk a donk


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Skitterwalk 11mm. Any color, personal preference is red and white. You will loose specks frequently though as they shake their heads when hooked, as mentioned above. Frustrating but worth it


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Bomber ba donk a donk


True


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have tried them all and my favorite is the super spook jr. You can throw it a mile, it is easy to walk, and it is a good size for slot reds to get in their mouths. You will double your hookups if you remove the factory hooks and replace with Gamakatsu #2 EWG treble hooks.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Spook Jr


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Bomber ba donk a donk


 My Favorite too


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

I have caught a ton of specks, bass, and reds on a popper made by Lobina. Its called a Rio Rico. Its kind of pricey, but the fish caught per lure makes it worth it. The bone colored one works really well around here.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I almost forgot. My all time favorite top water bait for this area is the Yozuri "Walkin Dog" in the mullet color. Unfortunately they no longer make them. I have one left and it is black. I use it only occasionally because I'm scared I will lose it. I don't what it was about that bait but fish would absolutely inhale it.


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> I have tried them all and my favorite is the super spook jr. You can throw it a mile, it is easy to walk, and it is a good size for slot reds to get in their mouths. You will double your hookups if you remove the factory hooks and replace with Gamakatsu #2 EWG treble hooks.


you are absolutely right


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

here is a post I put up last week on lures and techniques.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Humm, Zaraspookin ain't a bad way to go!! :thumbsup:


----------

